# I Have A Answer From Bowtech on Cable Slide Issue!!



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

How is your bow shooting set up the way Todd suggested? I have mine set up the way you originally did...down cable closer to the guard and have seen a decrease in cam lean and the bow is shooting great. Dont' the cables rub when set up the way Todd mentioned?


----------



## skyhunter (Dec 1, 2003)

goldtip22 said:


> How is your bow shooting set up the way Todd suggested? I have mine set up the way you originally did...down cable closer to the guard and have seen a decrease in cam lean and the bow is shooting great. Dont' the cables rub when set up the way Todd mentioned?


No they don't, but there is slightly less clearence between the two.
Todd says that the down cable is closer to the guard also. Thats not how Jeff had his set up. He had the down cable to the string side and in the deeper grove, farther from the cable guard rod.


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

Wow, this is amazing. This all worked out as I posted on here a few weeks back. Somehow this just won't lay down and die.    
Dave Nowlin


----------



## jduck1 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Slide*

Origonal set up was that came from Bowtech:

Short grove facing riser w/ Drop cable in the long grove farthest away from the cable guard rod.

Bowtech solution:

Long grove facing the riser and drop cable in the short grove closest to the cable guard rod. To do this I had to press the bow, unhook the top cable, take the top cable and go under the other cable, then re-hook the cable to the cam. This switched the down cable onto the bottom of the 2 cables and closest to the cable rod.

Here is a pic of the new set up.


----------



## skyhunter (Dec 1, 2003)

jduck1 said:


> Origonal set up was that came from Bowtech:
> 
> Short grove facing riser w/ Drop cable in the long grove farthest away from the cable guard rod.
> 
> ...


Yes, you now have the up cable in the deeper groove. That is how they are shipping them now. If you put the up cable in the shorter groove the cable comes out of the top cam at a extreme angle and causing more torque. However some guys have said they are shooting them this way with good results.

I noticed you switched cable slides, possibly to an all teflon model. I would compare that slide to the original to see if it allows the cables to fall back to the string side as far as the original slide did. The problem with the new binary cam system, is that the cables are being pushed out by the rod well farther than is necessary to achieve arrow clearance. I do not know of any slide that has a deeper groove fit than the original bowtech slide. If there is one, I would like to hear about it.

I think the replacement slide you have in the photo is pulling your cables farther out, and magnifying the existing problem. Just my observations and what I have found with my allegiance. Good luck!


----------



## tbailey (Feb 25, 2004)

skyhunter,

How'd the windstalker work out? I've got Crackers sending me one and am waiting with baited breath. :tongue:


----------



## MQ32Lover (May 7, 2003)

I don't know how it would help to press the bow and do anything with the cables?? The two cams are symetrical and it seems to me you'd end up where you started.


----------



## SIMPLEARKANSAN (Jul 24, 2003)

Can someone please post a pic of the correct way to place the cable slide on a 2004 Bowtech Liberty VFT? Thanks


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

Skyhunter - check out the Hoyt slide. I believe it is longer than the Bowtech slide.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*

Hello
Like sky hunter said.

-------------
Before you remove your old cable slide do check how the string lays in the cam track groove.

Then when your put a brand [X] slide on check again if cams are leanging or tracting straiight.

---------------
My 2004 Wheelie i bought a new drop rest for it.
Now you could run your drop rest cord though there cable guard slide . And you had a nice allen set screw to hold the tag line of the drop rest.

Now the new slide  string grooves were wider than the original slide from Botech.
But same depth.And the slide was closer to the cable slide rod given me more fletch clearance.

Man i was realy pleased till i looked at my top cam and the strain it was now in.
I tried twisting the cable on one side to pull the cam back around so the string would track straight.Couldn't be done.

So i went back to the original slide.And the string lined up in both tracks. And no lean.

------------
:thumbs_up So guys when you get a new drop rest.Do try to stay with the original cable slide.It will save a lot of work and headaches

Unk :tongue:


----------



## rhenj (Aug 14, 2004)

I went to my shop today and noticed something interesting. Bowtech makes slides that have the deep grove in the front and others that have the deep groove in the back both with the rest tab down. The tech was not aware of the differing cable routing and was a little shocked when I pointed out that two Allegiances on his rack side by side were set-up with different slides and cable routing.  I think that mine is correct, but I will be curious when I go back to the dropzone to see if my right tear returns and if changing cable routing and slide helps correct it.


----------



## LastCall (Mar 18, 2005)

Okay, I am really confused now:

In this post ( http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=182668&page=2 ), tbailey, rerouted his cables a completly different way than this post has, and he said it fixed his problems? Mine is set up like tbaileys in the above link, it came that way. 

I am new to archery and the Old Glory is my first bow. I plan on purchasing the Windstalker in the future and getting Crackerized, but I want my bow to shoot its best right now. I am totaly confused?  I am getting a right tear?

So which way does it need to go? I will have to take the bow to the shop to get it changed and I only want to do it once?


I have also heard about putting some twists on the cables of the Old Glory? Which cables need to be twisted and how many twists and in which direction?

Thanks in advance,

LastCall


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

A couple twists on the up cable.


----------



## skyhunter (Dec 1, 2003)

> Bowtech makes slides that have the deep grove in the front and others that have the deep groove in the back both with the rest tab down.


 Yes one slide is for the single cam bows (deep groove in rear, string side) and the other is for the 2 cams. I believe that bowtech shipped some of the early 2 cams with the 1 cam slide, and have since been sending them with the new "E" slide. (deep groove on riser side)

The E slide is meant to have the deeper grove on the riser side with the up cable in it. However some guys have flipped them over to the string side and placed the down cable in them, and said that this has got the centershot to tune. Who knows. The up cable has a lot more torque in it when you do it that way (in shorter slot), but results are results. I'm playing with the windstalker now.


> Skyhunter - check out the Hoyt slide. I believe it is longer than the Bowtech slide.


 I will have to check that out. Thanks!


----------



## tbailey (Feb 25, 2004)

LastCall said:


> Okay, I am really confused now:
> 
> In this post ( http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=182668&page=2 ), tbailey, rerouted his cables a completly different way than this post has, and he said it fixed his problems? Mine is set up like tbaileys in the above link, it came that way.


LC,

I posted the pic so to keep the confusion to a minimum. I guess it didn't work.  The reversed cables did fix my centershot problem, but I felt there was too much of an angle as the cable came off the top cam which at the least would reduce string life. That's why I'm going with a WS as well. Here's another pic of the way the cables were routed from the the factory and is the way I plan to route them in the new WS when it arrives.


----------



## LastCall (Mar 18, 2005)

OK, Then mine has the wrong slide and the cables are routed wrong!  

I guess I will take it to the shop this week?


----------



## Yanuck (Feb 28, 2004)

*old glory*



rhenj said:


> I went to my shop today and noticed something interesting. Bowtech makes slides that have the deep grove in the front and others that have the deep groove in the back both with the rest tab down. The tech was not aware of the differing cable routing and was a little shocked when I pointed out that two Allegiances on his rack side by side were set-up with different slides and cable routing.  I think that mine is correct, but I will be curious when I go back to the dropzone to see if my right tear returns and if changing cable routing and slide helps correct it.


When I bought my bow 2 weeks ago it was set up with a left hand cable slide eventhough it's a right handed bow - like you described above. When I pointed it out the owner he switched them over and put on new slide. The down cable is now closest to cable guard in the shallow grove of the slide futherest back from the riser. Bow shoots great, 3 inch groups dead center @ 30 yards after about 5 practice rounds.


----------



## jduck1 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Update*

After switching over the bow does feel a little smoother. I did not get any change in the center shot or the nock position. I was shooting bullet holes before the switch and shot them after with no adjustments at all. I did feel an increase in felt draw weight. I don't have a scale so I can't say for sure. When the bow came from Crackers shop he put timing marks on the cams. I had to tighten each cable a couple turns to get that back in line. The let off was set at 80 but was only getting about 60-70%. Once I adjusted the timing and gave the top one extra twist I got my let-off back to normal. I did not notice too much by eye any change in cam lean but the bow did feel just a little better. 
I also tried several different cable slides (Simms, Bohning, Bowtech flipped, and a NAP) all with same results. I left the Simms on as it game me just a little extra clearance between cables which after the switch are now very close together. I contacted crackers today and he recommended the Windstalker as well. He said they run $65 shipped. I might look into it.
I shot a lot yesterday and paper tuned out to 20 yds and still got bullet holes. I sighted in all the way out to 40 yards and ended up with a 3 shot group from 40yds all touching each other. Put on some Montec G5's 100gr and hit dead on at 20,30, and just a tad low at 40yds. 
For now I am just going to shot the thing and quite messing with it. I am starting to get comfortable and confident with it and yesterday was fun. I was so happy about that 40yd group I almost took a pic of it to show all but didn't want to stop and take the time away from shooting.  :shade: 

Thanks to all.
Jeff


----------

